# My 07 pair have laid their eggs, but don't seem to be sitting on them!



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I need some advice...

I still have my four white homers. They're basically pets now. I didn't think they were mating yet. I went to my parents to farm-sit for a week and my husband took care of them for a week. I came back and my 07 hen had two eggs. Well, I wasn't expecting eggs yet, so I didn't have nests or nesting material ready. Under advice from some other homer people, today I got a bowl and some bedding. I cleaned the hutch (which is what the parents chose for their "area"), gave them some bedding and put the eggs into a nice big bowl with some bedding. I watched the female and she jumped right up on the bowl after I put her eggs in. Seemed like she accepted it fine. After that I fed everyone like normal and she flew out to eat. Since then she hadn't seemed like she's interested in setting on the eggs. I kept checking back and she's near the eggs, but not on them. I'm guessing both eggs have been laid for roughly 2-3 days. Is it normal for her to not be on the eggs all the time? What about the dad? I've NEVER seen him attempt to stay with the hen or the eggs. Do I have a pair of bad parents? I know this is their first batch of eggs. I need some experienced voices here.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Do they have their own nestbox with their eggs in the bowl? 

If they dont have a nestbox you have to contain them in one so they will know that they have some eggs to sit-on and incubate them...I don't think they're bad parents just not ready to set-in and stay in the bowl, I think some of the young parents-to-be tends to lay eggs and stay outside the bowl...I'm just fortunate that I have some pair that can incubate the eggs in case the other pairs don't want to sit on them...


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I have room with a pigeon hutch in it. The birds free fly, but I use the hutch for penning if one of the birds is getting picked on. The hutch is about 3 ft wide, 2 ft deep and 2ft high. The pair choose the hutch for their eggs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

if they are not sitting on the egg after 3 days they are not going to sit on them and I would remove them .


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> if they are not sitting on the egg after 3 days they are not going to sit on them and I would remove them .


She was setting on them this morning. I hope I didn't disrupt her too much. She just didn't seem too interested in them to begin with though. Like she does keep them close when she's setting. She's usually only setting on 1 1/2 eggs.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

sometimes they lay them but they don't sit on them for some reason. i'm not an expert, but that's happened to me. i get so excited when they lay eggs, but sometimes it's always not successful. they might need to experience once or twice before they be successful. but idk. so yea!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That happened to me once. A hen laid an egg on the floor. Being thoughtful I put a bowl and bedding on the floor at the same spot and transferred the egg. My hen may have realized something because she didn't sit on them after that. I am supposing that happens because she is young.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So, if they abandon this batch how long until they try again?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i put straw on the floor abit and then also fill a bowl for her n put the eggs in it because if she didnt like the straw she wouldnt eat and she would have to deal with that herself and eventually would come down then probally notice its nothing and go back on her nest


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

putting the eggs in the bowl might of thrown her off, they don't like change...if you have the room for more babies, just take the eggs if she is not sitting, and then up the calcium and give vitamins, and leave the bowl in where they laid the first two and she should lay again in the bowl, the cock needs to like the spot as well, they really do need their own spot that he can defend and drive the hen to. so that hutch may have to be their nest box, the bowl should have someting in it like sand and shavings and get them some pine needles to add themselves...her being an 07 hen I would of thought she would of layed eggs by now....has she been paired up with this male the whole time you have had her?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> putting the eggs in the bowl might of thrown her off, they don't like change...if you have the room for more babies, just take the eggs if she is not sitting, and then up the calcium and give vitamins, and leave the bowl in where they laid the first two and she should lay again in the bowl, the cock needs to like the spot as well, they really do need their own spot that he can defend and drive the hen to. so that hutch may have to be their nest box, the bowl should have someting in it like sand and shavings and get them some pine needles to add themselves...her being an 07 hen I would of thought she would of layed eggs by now....has she been paired up with this male the whole time you have had her?


I am just guessing she was a virgin when I got her. I found her and the male she's mating with SMASHED in with some chickens at a barnyard swap. The guy that had them didn't know squat about pigeons, some older guy just gave them to him. I had already gotten my "trial pair" of '08 white homers from a respectable breeder at the swap, but couldn't leave those two behind. Since they didn't immediately show any signs of knowing how to "do it" I assumed they were virgin. Also, they came to me VERY stressed and fearful, so I'm pretty sure they weren't in a quiet enough environment at the chicken place to settle down and breed.

And she has been seeming to pair off with this male the whole time I've had her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I am just guessing she was a virgin when I got her. I found her and the male she's mating with SMASHED in with some chickens at a barnyard swap. The guy that had them didn't know squat about pigeons, some older guy just gave them to him. I had already gotten my "trial pair" of '08 white homers from a respectable breeder at the swap, but couldn't leave those two behind. Since they didn't immediately show any signs of knowing how to "do it" I assumed they were virgin. Also, they came to me VERY stressed and fearful, so I'm pretty sure they weren't in a quiet enough environment at the chicken place to settle down and breed.
> 
> And she has been seeming to pair off with this male the whole time I've had her.


ok, so maybe she has just found her groove with your good care...if you want to have more pigeons by letting them hatch some....they would be breeders now and give them extra calcium and vitamins, they need more protein in the diet to raise a family and a quiet spot to do so...give them a nest bowl and stuff to make a nest...if you do not want babies just replace the eggs with your wooden ones, if you don't have any, buy some


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm giving them crushed oyster shells with their grit and putting vitamins in their water. Is that enough?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I'm giving them crushed oyster shells with their grit and putting vitamins in their water. Is that enough?


depends if they are eating the oystershell, with breeding, I would add a suppliment to the water and give a at least 17% protein in the feed, the bag of pigeon feed should have the protein content on the bag, if you want to add protein chicken layer mash can be added to the seed, slowly for them to get used to it and leave feed for them all the time in their spot not far from the nest, it only takes a sec to get some water so no need to put that in there too...


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> depends if they are eating the oystershell, with breeding, I would add a suppliment to the water and give a at least 17% protein in the feed, the bag of pigeon feed should have the protein content on the bag, if you want to add protein chicken layer mash can be added to the seed, slowly for them to get used to it and leave feed for them all the time in their spot not far from the nest, it only takes a sec to get some water so no need to put that in there too...


I'll check the protein content. I never see any left over oyster shells, so I think they're eating it. They leave lots of grit, but I never see them leave the shells. So, I'm thinking that is a good thing.

By the way, I LOVE the frillback in your siggy. GORGEOUS!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I'll check the protein content. I never see any left over oyster shells, so I think they're eating it. They leave lots of grit, but I never see them leave the shells. So, I'm thinking that is a good thing.
> 
> By the way, I LOVE the frillback in your siggy. GORGEOUS!


Thanks! I will be hatching some from them early spring.....Im going to add the calcium syrup now so they will be set for when they feed babies the crop milk will be good quaility from adding that....


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I was wondering if you have any type of next box in there to keep the pairs apart ?? I agree with spirit that they dont like change and putting the eggs in a bowl after they are layed will cause a pair to abandon the eggs ,some pairs dont mind but many do  If you have room in your hutch I would just make some make shift nest boxes out of cardboard boxes with a small opening to enter thru for them like this guy did and when they get thru raising the babys you can just replace them ,should work fine til you can build your bigger loft 






 heres what this guy wrote about them ...>
Just a quick photo showing the birds at rest and play. Contrary to what you might expect, there are never any eggs broken by the additional pairs as the boxes are only accessible through the opening in the center that is cut to allow one bird in at a time 4"x4"(homers a lil larger). The pairs quickly pick out a box and go about their own business. There is no opportunity for the neighbors to pick a fight as the ledge is non-existent. As there is no space between the boxes a better time is had by all.

I originally got my boxes from the local supermarket. The soap and water boxes are about the most sturdy and hold up well. You might have to take a utility knife and custom fit some of the boxes but the time involved will pay-off immensely. Take care to cut the opening for the birds in the center and about one inch up. At first I used the regular paper bowl but the birds ignored them and started bringing in sticks and grass to make their own nest. Taking a cue from my new residents I placed about one inch of fresh cut grass in each box. My concern with this at first was that I might end up with squabs with "spread leg". As soon as the youngsters hatched and produced dropping a nice round nest was soon made and not one bird has come out with a problem. (It is now August 4, 2001 and I have not used one nest bowl in eight months). When the birds are old enough I place them on the wire flooring and the parents lay again. After two rounds I empty the box and place more fresh grass in the bottom.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

That's a GREAT idea! I'm gonna go make some right now!! I'm still mourning the loss of the first eggs. I was so dumb to put them in a bowl! The homer folks seemed to think it would be just fine. I shouldn't have listened to them. 

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah pigeons are funny when you mess with their nests they really dont like things messed with ,but when the babys are older(say two weeks and more) they seem to recognise them no matter how much they are messed with but before that they like their privacy alot. anyways at least you will know for the next time


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Lokotaloft,

I am very impress with that resourcefulness! You don't mine if I copy that idea on my loft? 

rod


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

hey copy away thats what sharing is all about here , to make it better for the birds at any cost  Im all for the bird they give me more joy then anyone could so I will pass it on to anyone that wants to know and very glad I could help


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a wonderful idea...when the box gets yucky just throw it out and get another....kinda cool not having to scrape, and thrify too!...love it!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

UPDATE:

The first set of eggs were officially abandoned. I took them away after 24+ hrs of ignoring them. So, then I tried to make one of those boxes for her to use. Guess what? It didn't fit through the hutch door. Not even close! *rolls eyes* So, I put a small (new) kitty litter box in there with lots of bedding and I also let the bowl in there. She's definitely checking them out, so that's good. Her and her mate are back at the mating "dance" humming away night/day. Man they're LOUD.

Oh, and I gave the nice box to the other pair. I think they are either too young to know how to do it or they're the same sex. The one guy (I think it's a guy) keeps drumming his wares to the other one and he/she just flies away. It's strange. Anyway, they have a nice big dog biscuit box full of bedding when/if they figure things out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be she's just not interested. Pigeons don't always mate up just because you put them together. Could be he's just not her idea of Mr Right. When I acquired Gully, a cute little racing homer hen, All the males were after her. Whenever one got too close, she'd wing slap, or peck them. They really didn't know what to make of her. Then I added a new rescue to the loft. Sammy was smitten with Gully. He danced and bowed like all the rest trying to win her affections. I just shook my head, and thought, "boy, is he barking up the wrong tree." To my amazement, she didn't attack him. As a matter of fact, she liked him! They are now happily mated and sharing a nest box. She was just waiting for Mr Wonderful.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

moonshadow said:


> She's usually only setting on 1 1/2 eggs.


May I ask what do you mean by 1½ eggs?  Is there another part of the egg that is not attach to the other half? 

I'm sorry I just had to ask...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I was wondering if you have any type of next box in there to keep the pairs apart ?? I agree with spirit that they dont like change and putting the eggs in a bowl after they are layed will cause a pair to abandon the eggs ,some pairs dont mind but many do  If you have room in your hutch I would just make some make shift nest boxes out of cardboard boxes with a small opening to enter thru for them like this guy did and when they get thru raising the babys you can just replace them ,should work fine til you can build your bigger loft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those perches all they have to perch on? That Can't be comfortable. They can't even lay down. Must be hard to have to try and keep your balance all the time. Good Lord! I'd be afraid they'd fall asleep and fall off. Just wondering.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Jay3, I think those are unfinish perch, let me go there and finish the job...Yah okay...I'm just playing LL...

I just noticed that too...Those birds must have a strong legs standing on that 2X4's like that...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The boxes are a cute idea though.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Pegasus said:


> May I ask what do you mean by 1½ eggs?  Is there another part of the egg that is not attach to the other half?
> 
> I'm sorry I just had to ask...


I meant that she's only setting 1 1/2 of the 2 eggs. There's 1/2 an egg sticking out. LOL. Sorry to trick ya.  You were thinking, "I've gotta see this!" Right?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Could be she's just not interested. Pigeons don't always mate up just because you put them together. Could be he's just not her idea of Mr Right. When I acquired Gully, a cute little racing homer hen, All the males were after her. Whenever one got too close, she'd wing slap, or peck them. They really didn't know what to make of her. Then I added a new rescue to the loft. Sammy was smitten with Gully. He danced and bowed like all the rest trying to win her affections. I just shook my head, and thought, "boy, is he barking up the wrong tree." To my amazement, she didn't attack him. As a matter of fact, she liked him! They are now happily mated and sharing a nest box. She was just waiting for Mr Wonderful.


Lucky Sammy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The first set of eggs were officially abandoned. I took them away after 24+ hrs of ignoring them. So, then I tried to make one of those boxes for her to use. Guess what? It didn't fit through the hutch door. Not even close! *rolls eyes* So, I put a small (new) kitty litter box in there with lots of bedding and I also let the bowl in there. She's definitely checking them out, so that's good. Her and her mate are back at the mating "dance" humming away night/day. Man they're LOUD.
> 
> Oh, and I gave the nice box to the other pair. I think they are either too young to know how to do it or they're the same sex. The one guy (I think it's a guy) keeps drumming his wares to the other one and he/she just flies away. It's strange. Anyway, they have a nice big dog biscuit box full of bedding when/if they figure things out.


thats a great idea, they should love it and have more eggs soon....glad the box got used too! after all that trouble


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Are those perches all they have to perch on? That Can't be comfortable. They can't even lay down. Must be hard to have to try and keep your balance all the time. Good Lord! I'd be afraid they'd fall asleep and fall off. Just wondering.


just so you know this isn't my set up I was only reffering to the boxes used as nest boxes by this persons loft,as for the perches I do believe thats all he uses for his birds but the pictures was posted around 4 years ago so maybe he has inproved on his methods by now  

Moon I am glad that your birds now have some sort of cubbies to use, they really do like their privacy when it comes to nesting


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> just so you know this isn't my set up I was only reffering to the boxes used as nest boxes by this persons loft,as for the perches I do believe thats all he uses for his birds but the pictures was posted around 4 years ago so maybe he has inproved on his methods by now
> 
> Moon I am glad that your birds now have some sort of cubbies to use, they really do like their privacy when it comes to nesting



I didn't think they were yours. I figured they belonged to the guy that you got this idea from. I didn't think you'd have perches like that.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I just had to share these. I figured I'd just stick them on the tail end of this post. This is my 08 pair Hoppy and Pudgy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

moonshadow said:


> I just had to share these. I figured I'd just stick them on the tail end of this post. This is my 08 pair Hoppy and Pudgy.


They are darling! Love the names also!

Terry


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks. I named Hoppy at the beginning because she hopped around a lot. Like a robin-it was cute. My 2 yr old son is always asking about her. "Where Hoppy go?" and then a young couple, old friends from college, came over last night. The wife loves animals, so we held the pair together. I told them Hoppy's name and said that the male didn't have a name. So, together we came up with Pudge or Pudgy. The male has those nice thick feathers around the neck and always looks a little pudgy.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

We have more eggs and she's on them consistently this time. I'm staying out of the room more and trying to keep things quiet for her. 

I have more questions, though. Should I be researching how to care for young pigeons? Is there a bigger chance that she may not care for her young as it is her first time? Where should I go for information? I guess I mean is there a book I should buy that would help me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

dont worry your pigeons know what they are doing and theres nothing you can do to make them better parents then they already are .. just give them their space ,feed and water them as normal and leave the rest to them and your pigeons will do the rest


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> dont worry your pigeons know what they are doing and theres nothing you can do to make them better parents then they already are .. just give them their space ,feed and water them as normal and leave the rest to them and your pigeons will do the rest


Oh, I was planning to let her do the work, I just wanted to be prepared if something went wrong. You know, educate myself BEFORE there was a need. I also thought if I knew a little more about the young ones that I would know better if there was something I should worry about. She's just such a weird bird and her mate doesn't seem to be helping her out with the setting. In fact, when he's flying around with the other pigeons he's actually sexually going after them. Is that normal for a male that's already mated?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah they will mate with anyone that lets them but usually when it comes to the babies hatching thats when they get more involved  I think the only thing you have to do is wait til the babys hatch and then make sure their crops are full ..if they start feeding right away you usually will have nothing to worry about  so for now just let them sit and if they hatch then you can keep an eye on their progress


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Moonshadow,

You really should have some baby bird formula on hand just in case as well as having already figured out how you will feed a baby pigeon if need be. Many of us use Kaytee Exact baby bird formula though there are other products available. If you look in our resources forum, you should find a weath of information about feeding and caring for babies. Hopefully you will never need to do this, but it is always good to be prepared.

Same goes for commonly needed medications. If it happens that you need to medicate a bird and you don't have anything on hand, then the time it takes to get medication is often longer than you have in order to save the bird. Again, it's always best to be prepared.

Almost always the parent birds will do a fine job of caring for the young as LokotaLoft has posted, so it is unlikely you will need to intervene, but if you do need to assist, then tis better to be prepared as you have already been thinking.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Another thing to consider is space.....make sure you have enough for the new birds when they mature, that is if your going to keep them. and you may want to band them as well and that is done on day 6-9. when weaned you may want to get some wooden eggs to use as they will do this all over again a few weeks after these hatch.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay...now I have a bunch of questions. I hope I keep them all straight. 

1. Where do I get the baby bird formula? Petsmart or Petco? Or do I need to order it?

2. So, you think it'd be worth it to band them? The parents are banded and I do want to do it, but I've never seen it done. Also, how/where do I get them? I'm not a member of the AU yet and that's what the other birds are banded with.

3. I don't know if I'm keeping them or not. I may end up keeping the squeakers and getting rid of the breeding pair-not sure. They will be 09 birds, so I guess I could get them into someone's racing loft. The parents are suppose to have come out of a GOOD racing loft. The problem is lots of the racers around here cull their birds if they don't perform and it'd be hard to find a good racing loft that didn't do that.

I just wish my city would pass the city codes allowing pigeons and then I could build a nice big loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Okay...now I have a bunch of questions. I hope I keep them all straight.
> 
> 1. Where do I get the baby bird formula? Petsmart or Petco? Or do I need to order it?
> 
> ...


I would band them, people will want seemless band if you sell them. if you keep them I would band them too ,so you know who is who. you can buy seemless bands from any of the pigeon supply places. it's not hard, you just slip the band on over the front toes and keep the back toe pushed back and use a toothpick to free the back toe from the band. If you sold them they would most likley be used and trained for release or have for pleasure. not many racers like ALL white birds.

usually people let them hatch babies for a reason....do you know what yours is?....enough room is a big consideration as the babies or adults might not sell and you would need to have room for everyone. wooden eggs are a must as they will lay more if they are a pair. it seems you need to keep the number of birds that you can without the loft for now and start buliding your flock when you know you can have and build a loft. oh the hand rearing formula can be bought at either place petco or petsmart.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not planning to let them reproduce again. I just figured I would let them have one batch of babies. Just for the experience. I guess I don't have good reason to let them mate, but I really wanted my pigeons to be friendly birds and I figured these babies will probably be much tamer then the parents. I have one guy that said he'd take any of my homers for his "fun loft", so if things don't work out I can give them to him. Or I could give him the older ones and keep the young. He sounds nice and very respectable. I will order some wooden eggs this week and have them ready next time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I'm not planning to let them reproduce again. I just figured I would let them have one batch of babies. Just for the experience. I guess I don't have good reason to let them mate, but I really wanted my pigeons to be friendly birds and I figured these babies will probably be much tamer then the parents. I have one guy that said he'd take any of my homers for his "fun loft", so if things don't work out I can give them to him. Or I could give him the older ones and keep the young. He sounds nice and very respectable. I will order some wooden eggs this week and have them ready next time.


thats a good idea if you want "tamer" birds, you can handle the babies from the time you band them and they will be used to you and you could sell the adult pair if you don't have the room for them....good luck!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's Mrs. 2007 on her 2nd batch of eggs...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like her nest bowl, what is it a dog food bowl? she looks nice!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

It was a big dog bowl-made of the hard rubbery plastic. I drilled 4 small holes in the bottom-as recommended by the homing folks I know. Yes, she is a beautiful largish homer, gorgeous thick feathers, very laid back, but scared of humans! She's one of the ones I rescued from the chicken guy at the animal swap. Found out later she originally came from a reputable homing racer. She's banded and everything, so it was easy to track down her origins.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, time for more questions!!

1. Do you feed the pigeon parents differently then the rest of the flock? If so, explain or point me to an on-line article.

2. Someone said to start giving my birds vitamins/minerals regularly. So, when I was at Petsmart picking up Baby Bird Formula (to have on hand) I got *Quiko Daily Multivitamin & Mineral*. Anyone heard of it? It's powered and you scoop it into the pigeon's water supply.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

moonshadow said:


> Okay, time for more questions!!
> 
> 1. Do you feed the pigeon parents differently then the rest of the flock? If so, explain or point me to an on-line article.
> most people just feed a pigeon feed with higher protein when there are babys and make sure they always have grit as they go thru it more so when with offspring
> 2. Someone said to start giving my birds vitamins/minerals regularly. So, when I was at Petsmart picking up Baby Bird Formula (to have on hand) I got *Quiko Daily Multivitamin & Mineral*. Anyone heard of it? It's powered and you scoop it into the pigeon's water supply.


vitamins are always good but I only use them twice a week for my birds some people do more or less but long as its for birds they can only benifit from them as long as you follow the instructions


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

My first set of bands arrived today!! I also got my fake eggs (which came in packs of 12!) and my first real feeders (the hooded plastic type with the holes on the sides). I just had to share!! I was so excited when I found the box outside my door. Now when my babies hatch I can band them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Okay, time for more questions!!
> 
> 1. Do you feed the pigeon parents differently then the rest of the flock? If so, explain or point me to an on-line article.


You need to up the protein level for the growing babies and I keep a bowl of feed right beside the nest bowl so that the parents don't have to leave the nest except to get a quick drink of water. 



moonshadow said:


> 2. Someone said to start giving my birds vitamins/minerals regularly. So, when I was at Petsmart picking up Baby Bird Formula (to have on hand) I got *Quiko Daily Multivitamin & Mineral*. Anyone heard of it? It's powered and you scoop it into the pigeon's water supply.


I googled the vitamins and they should be just fine. I also wouldn't use them more than twice a week.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754192#prodTab1


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> My first set of bands arrived today!! I also got my fake eggs (which came in packs of 12!) and my first real feeders (the hooded plastic type with the holes on the sides). I just had to share!! I was so excited when I found the box outside my door. Now when my babies hatch I can band them.



Getting stuff like that in the mail is exciting...........when are the babies due to hatch?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I will plan to put food/water next to the parents tonight. I've been checking their water and feeding twice daily-vs. the once a day I was doing before the eggs came. I just thought putting their food in the box would attract the other pigeons and make the parents mad. 

I'm not sure when they will hatch, but I'm guessing this week or next. Isn't "gestation" a bit less then 30 days?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh and how do I up protein levels in the feed? The only place I've been able to find pigeon feed is at Fluegel's and they only have one kind. Should I add my own supplement to the feed? Not sure what to add, though...

Oh, and I got some organic/raw/unsalted nuts today to feed as treats. I got red-skinned peanuts and sunflower seeds. Are those both okay?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> I will plan to put food/water next to the parents tonight. I've been checking their water and feeding twice daily-vs. the once a day I was doing before the eggs came. I just thought putting their food in the box would attract the other pigeons and make the parents mad.
> 
> I'm not sure when they will hatch, but I'm guessing this week or next. Isn't "gestation" a bit less then 30 days?


How about it's more like 18 days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Oh and how do I up protein levels in the feed? The only place I've been able to find pigeon feed is at Fluegel's and they only have one kind. Should I add my own supplement to the feed? Not sure what to add, though...
> 
> Oh, and I got some organic/raw/unsalted nuts today to feed as treats. I got red-skinned peanuts and sunflower seeds. Are those both okay?


Both of those are ok in small amounts. Look on the bag of feed and see what the protein percentage is.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, boy! I should be watching those parents then, huh? Good thing I ordered the bands early!!

I threw away the bag!!! Doh!!  The one time I throw it away right away!! I believe it's Purina Mills Pigeon Chow, though. But, I can't find an ingredients list for the life of me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can't find any info on it either. 
If you can find some peas, those are high in protein. I actually buy the little 1 lb bags of split green peas and add it to my feed. They love them. I've even given them a bowl full and the ate them all.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Woo hoo! I just started feeding them split peas as a treat!  I guess I'll keep it up. 

I just went and did them. I gave the parents their own feed/water. Hopefully they'll use them. I think the female is doing MOST of the sitting. It's hard since they are both white and have the same color bands. The other two pigeons have very different faces, but these 07's look almost identical. Geeze, I hope they aren't siblings! I never thought of that before. Is that bad? I have no idea if they are or aren't, but they might be since they came from the same loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you don't need to put the water in there with the food, it only takes a sec to get a drink and then do a good nest poop, and they might tip it over in the box and that would be a pain. if they are related I think it is fine as some do that on purpose for gentic reasons as to get sertain traits. you can candle the eggs to see if they are fertile, but if you don't feel safe doing it don't as some have dropped eggs when the hen gives a good wing slap, but I use a small powerful flashlight and cup the egg and hold the light to the egg and see whats going on inside...but it is also easier to just wait and see, do you remember which day the second egg was laid?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'll just wait and not check the eggs.  I believe she's been setting at least 2 weeks. So maybe by this weekend I'll see some action?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, one more thing just hit me and I was like, "I wonder..." 

So, when the babies hatch how long until the parents try to start a new batch of eggs(which will be replaced with dumbie eggs)? And then how long until I need to remove young so the parents don't injure them? When can they be weaned? 30 days?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Okay, one more thing just hit me and I was like, "I wonder..."
> 
> So, when the babies hatch how long until the parents try to start a new batch of eggs(which will be replaced with dumbie eggs)? And then how long until I need to remove young so the parents don't injure them? When can they be weaned? 30 days?


Normally, the hen will lay again when the present babies are around 16 to 18 days old. That's not set in stone though. I had a hen lay this year when her babies were 11 days old and another lay when her babies were 28 days old.....but the above scenario is the "norm"........
As long as the babies have access to feed and water and learn to eat and drink, which the parents will teach them, then any time after 28 days, you can wean them. 30 days is good as long as the parents don't start pushing them around. 28 days works for me.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So they should be able to eat/drink by themselves at that point (28-30 days)? I think I'm going to put them in a x-large dog crate in another room when they get weaned anyways. I'd like for them get really friendly and not have them feed off their parents fear of humans.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> So they should be able to eat/drink by themselves at that point (28-30 days)? I think I'm going to put them in a x-large dog crate in another room when they get weaned anyways. I'd like for them get really friendly and not have them feed off their parents fear of humans.


I move all my babies to the YB loft at 28 days old. The babies are usually eating some by themselves at around 24 days old, but I like to make SURE they know what they're doing before putting them on their own.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Moonshadow, I (and my pigeons) just want to thank you for this thread!! I am at exactly the same stage and asking all of the same questions! I'll be ordering the bands & picking up the Baby Food tomorrow (the regular feed already has the peas!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Moonshadow, I (and my pigeons) just want to thank you for this thread!! I am at exactly the same stage and asking all of the same questions! I'll be ordering the bands & picking up the Baby Food tomorrow (the regular feed already has the peas!


No problem! Get your camera ready! We will need to get some threads going with pictures of our feathered (or soon to be feathered) cuties.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

NEW QUESTION!!

I just checked on my hen on the eggs and it appears she is not fully sitting on both eggs. On egg is about 3/4 of the way out from under her. Is that okay? Should I be candling the eggs to see if they are alive? If she's not sitting fully on them today that would be an indication that she may have done it before, right?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

she might be sitting on them but when you go take a look she moves off of them a bit.
I have a pair of pigeons that do that whenever I go into the loft.
soon as I enter the loft the cock takes off like a bat out of h*** and when I look into the nest box the hen sees me and she moves off of her eggs a bit while making herself look bigger by fluffing up her feathers.
I have a CC Cam in the loft so I can watch them from inside the house.
When I leave the loft they both go right back to fully sitting on the eggs.
you can candle them to see if the eggs are fertile.
If you see spider veins then you know they are sitting on them.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Check out HELP!! BABY HATCHED thread. She was half-off the other egg because there was a baby under her!! I have no idea how long it's been there, but when I pushed her off to see she climbed off her nest there he was!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

moonshadow said:


> Check out HELP!! BABY HATCHED thread. She was half-off the other egg because there was a baby under her!! I have no idea how long it's been there, but when I pushed her off to see she climbed off her nest there he was!


Guess you won't need to do the candling.....


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I've gotta go check and see if the other one is hatched yet. I'm going to bring my camera too.


----------

